# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - Visual Basic .NET >  VB.NET : Save and Load ListBox items to/from File .

## Pirate

This demo shows you how to save ListBox content to file using StreamWriter Object and load them from a text file by StreamReader Object . enjoy !

----------


## arie kabaalstra

Thanks a lot.. i really needed that piece of Code..

----------


## egecan

after 5 years, this piece of code saved me from a lot of trouble; thank you! =)

----------


## tony007

Can any one point me to similer application using vb6 instead ? I want to learn this.Thanks

----------


## Bala Kumar

Thanks, This code solve my headache...came in when i need it. Good One

----------


## daveie

just seen this Form, how can i Save Data from a different text file into the list box text file, 

if a user logs into the System add items into the list box, list box saves the data the user inputted into the list box but how do we save the users data into the same file as the list.  

vb Code:
Get <Account.txt>,<variable>        Put <Save.txt>,<expression>
but the get is no longer supported in I/O Files in 2008?

----------


## smith carlos

Thanks aloot i was looking for it all around ..

----------


## cat.5588

thanks sir,

----------

